# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Garage Restaurant Del City

## whorton

Suppose to be a pretty good restaurant?  Stopped by mid evening second week of August 2016.  I was NOT impressed. . .

I had heard all sorts of good things about the restaurant, and was looking forward to trying it.  Ordered the standard hamburger and fries.  Hamburger was mediocre at best, the fries were a disaster.  I got a nice little containter of fry remains all less than an inch long and soggy.  When the girl who took the order finally came back by, I tried to explain what the issue was and she was too busy to even take a moment and listen, much less replace the fries and make the order good. 

This happened a second time a few minutes later.  

I understand once in a while you get a short order (so to speak) but being ignored TWICE when you bring it to managements attention is unforgivable.

We will not be back.

----------


## HangryHippo

> Suppose to be a pretty good restaurant?  Stopped by mid evening second week of August 2016.  I was NOT impressed. . .
> 
> I had heard all sorts of good things about the restaurant, and was looking forward to trying it.  Ordered the standard hamburger and fries.  Hamburger was mediocre at best, the fries were a disaster.  I got a nice little containter of fry remains all less than an inch long and soggy.  When the girl who took the order finally came back by, I tried to explain what the issue was and she was too busy to even take a moment and listen, much less replace the fries and make the order good. 
> 
> This happened a second time a few minutes later.  
> 
> I understand once in a while you get a short order (so to speak) but being ignored TWICE when you bring it to managements attention is unforgivable.
> 
> We will not be back.


You will find no bigger fan of The Garage than myself, but I've had the same experience at the Del City location.  I have not returned, but I really, really recommend you give one of their other locations a shot.  All are outstanding (particularly the downtown location) but that Del City one is just the worst.

----------


## Pete

^

Similarly, I was very indifferent after my first experience in Edmond but I've grown to love the Midtown locations and it's one of my favorite places in terms of bars and food.

----------


## Roger S

> ^
> 
> Similarly, I was very indifferent after my first experience in Edmond but I've grown to love the Midtown locations and it's one of my favorite places in terms of bars and food.



Midtown has been consistently good when we've been there for lunch..... Only bad experience I have had at any of the locations I have tried was a hockey puck burger, no not how I ordered it, I was served at the I-240 and Western location for dinner once.... On the other hand lunches have always been great at that same location.

----------


## Trisha

I just ate at the Del City one last nite & it was good ... my only complaint would have been the way my Bacon Chz fries were served... in a small paper tray , & not enuff chz on em, one you picked the top fries off, there was no chz left!

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Midtown has been consistently good when we've been there for lunch..... Only bad experience I have had at any of the locations I have tried was a hockey puck burger, no not how I ordered it, I was served at the I-240 and Western location for dinner once.... On the other hand lunches have always been great at that same location.


That's funny b/c we are the opposite.  We stopped ordering lunch from the Garage midtown as they could never get our take out order correct.  FInally took them off our rotation.  We eat occasionally at the Garage on 240 and has always been good.

----------


## Roger S

> That's funny b/c we are the opposite.  We stopped ordering lunch from the Garage midtown as they could never get our take out order correct.  FInally took them off our rotation.  We eat occasionally at the Garage on 240 and has always been good.


Ha! That is funny... I've never gotten take out. So maybe that's the difference with the Midtown location.

Lunch has always been good for me at 240 but that one time I tried it for dinner.... well I'm guessing it was probably just an anomaly but it was bad enough that I don't want to go back there at dinner time.

----------


## Urbanized

Huh. I get take-out from the Midtown location all of the time and have never had an issue. But then again, my take-out was only in the evening. When I do lunch there it is always dine-in.

----------


## Jeepnokc

> Huh. I get take-out from the Midtown location all of the time and have never had an issue. But then again, my take-out was only in the evening. When I do lunch there it is always dine-in.


Ours is always at lunch and for 4-10 people.  We tried several times and finally just dropped from rotation.  We go to tuckers when we want burgers now.

----------


## Wambo36

I've eaten at the Del City, 240, Midtown and Edmond locations multiple times each. The first sub-par food I've gotten was at the Main St. location in Norman last week. Needless to say, it's one of my favorite places to get a burger.

----------


## bombermwc

Ive had nothing but a good experience at the Del City one. I get the chips instead of the fries....the fries dont seem anything special in my book. But i can't say that i can complain at about the service i've ever had at any of the locations.

S&B is another story, but when we complained later, they did try to make it right.

----------


## Roger S

> Ive had nothing but a good experience at the Del City one. I get the chips instead of the fries....the fries dont seem anything special in my book. But i can't say that i can complain at about the service i've ever had at any of the locations.
> 
> S&B is another story, but when we complained later, they did try to make it right.


Yeah, I usually go with the chips too and add some malt vinegar to them.

S&B suffers from the same syndrome.... I've never had a bad experience at the original May location but 9th Street has had a couple of bad showings and I refuse to ever set foot in the Walker location again.

----------


## BoulderSooner

> Suppose to be a pretty good restaurant?  Stopped by mid evening second week of August 2016.  I was NOT impressed. . .
> 
> I had heard all sorts of good things about the restaurant, and was looking forward to trying it.  Ordered the standard hamburger and fries.  Hamburger was mediocre at best, the fries were a disaster.  I got a nice little containter of fry remains all less than an inch long and soggy.  When the girl who took the order finally came back by, I tried to explain what the issue was and she was too busy to even take a moment and listen, much less replace the fries and make the order good. 
> 
> This happened a second time a few minutes later.  
> 
> I understand once in a while you get a short order (so to speak) but being ignored TWICE when you bring it to managements attention is unforgivable.
> 
> We will not be back.


so you were sitting at the bar?     how could it take a long time to come back by?     the bar is not that long?      if you are at a table you have to go to the counter to order food.

----------


## SoonerDave

Well, I realize all the marginal value of an additional data point is....an additional data point, but at lunch today I had one of the best old-fashion grilled onion cheese burgers I've had in ages - and at the Del City Garage. This thing was *just* mustard, onions, and cheese, served piping hot, had just the right amount of pepper on the meat, and a TON of grilled onions that just were grilled *perfectly*. I don't like the style of fries that Garage serves - I think its a conscious choice to have the "clumpy" fries as opposed to my preference, which is more of the "thick shoestring" style - so I passed on those. That's ok, because I just don't do fries that much anymore. But the burger was spot-on terrific.

I remember having visited the I-240 and Del City Garage locations when they first opened, and I was unimpressed with both of them. But I gave each another try, and I must say that they each represent how a place really can improve - and I think both of these Garage locations have worked to make a better burger and get my business back. Can't say that's happened very often, but it has for me in this case. I realize everyone's experiences differ, but FWIW I've become a fan of The Garage. Good place.

----------


## Roger S

> That's ok, because I just don't do fries that much anymore.


I'm not much on fries anymore myself but I do enjoy the house made potato chips at The Garage. Have you given those a try?

----------


## realtorchris

I love the ground Turkey patty on any burger. I love the sriracha slaw, and the homemade chips are better than any other places. Drink a margarita, or 2 and calm down. If you want gourmet then F*ing eat somewhere else. I love the Garage at all the locations I have eaten at, which would be 3!

----------

